
How Airbnb Launched in Cuba - drussell
http://www.fastcompany.com/3044895/most-creative-people/no-internet-no-credit-cards-no-problem-how-airbnb-launched-in-cuba
======
tswartz
The most interesting part I thought was that they double checked everything
with the US Government. Also, that they are not allowed to book travel from
other countries to Cuba, only the US to Cuba. Is that because AirBnb is a US
company and so it can't encourage other citizens to go to Cuba? That seems odd
since Canadians have been able to travel to Cuba for decades.

>Turner says she "gut checked everything" with the U.S. government. Could
Airbnb hire a Cuban photographer? (yes). Could it publish photos taken by a
Cuban photographer on the website? (yes). Could it book travel for people
outside of the United States to Cuba? (no).

~~~
wahsd
It's because as much as we want to believe that we don't, largely because we
are fed a constant barrage of self-congratulatory propaganda ourselves, we
live under a similar type of regime as those we chastise all over the world.
The only difference really is that we are far more sophisticated in our
propaganda methods and can largely leverage our size and resources to defer
challenge and realization that we live under such a regime. Essentially it's a
matter of the best way to convince someone of something is to get them to
believe it was their idea.

As you have pointed out, Cuba has been a great vacation destination for such
inclined for decades and essentially in an unimpeded manner for basically
everyone else in the world besides the USA.

What's kind of sad is that I have a really bad feeling about how this will go
for Cuba. No, I don't think they should remain stuck in the past and play the
role of a quaint, impoverished Caribbean island, but I also hope they can
stave off the immense pressure that will come down to bear on Cuba that will
attempt to sabotage, undermine, corrupt, and exploit every little opportunity
that represents itself to dominate the island and its residents. I would not
be surprised if within 20 years the whole island is essentially a replica of
something like the USVI or Bahamas, where the vast majority of native
residents are essentially nothing more than live-in local service staff in
grotesque resorts and harbors of cruise ship tourist shipments.

~~~
untog
*we live under a similar type of regime as those we chastise all over the world

We don't, and it's a disservice to all the people stuck under those regimes to
pretend that we do.

~~~
67726e
You're right, our government only has better surveillance capabilities, a much
more compliant population, and presents itself as a straightforward, albeit
imperfect, republic in order to give it an air of legitimacy. Apples and
oranges, really. I'm sure Erich Honecker and the "State Security" could only
dream of such a scenario.

Cuba isn't North Korea level bad, but they suppress dissent, hold political
prisoners. Perhaps the best could be said is our poor are a little more well
off.

------
iancmullen
I see this step as a great 'highlighter' of future opportunity for other
businesses, both entering Cuba or other, difficult(?!) markets. It's not that
there isn't a way, it's about looking at all options and adapting or evolving
to fit a need. Where there's a will, there's a way!

------
ufmace
This sounds kinda similar to what's happening with the legalization of
marijuana for recreational use - a lot of huge opportunities are being created
for the companies willing to dive into waters that are still a little legally
dubious. A huge amount of money may well be coming into Cuba in the next 5-10
years, and it may be easy to get a dominant position in a particular market
just by being first.

And then we can hope that the increased economic activity will be more
effective at triggering political reform there than the sanctions have been...

